

Jimmy John's Makes Low-Wage Workers Sign Noncompete Agreements - mayneack
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/13/jimmy-johns-non-compete_n_5978180.html?1413230622

======
maxharris
Does this happen in Williston, ND? The oil boom in that area has spurred so
much growth that even entry-level workers at Wal-Mart are paid $17.40 an hour,
or 2.5X the minimum wage. How many of those workers have signed noncompete
agreements? I don't know for sure, but given the competition for labor there,
I doubt that many have.

If this is a problem, it's just a reflection of market conditions (including
high unemployment). Williston shows that the cure is growth. A rising tide
lifts all boats.

